# Can’t turn off closed captions in iOS TiVo app



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

alomg with other stupid issues I’m having of late, all of sudden I can’t turn off closed captions when streaming from my Bolt to an out to date TiVo app on an up to date iPad. 

The button toggles, but it always displays closed captions no matter what. 

NOW what is going on?


----------



## PaulS (Sep 16, 2002)

Yeah, this is a pain when it occurs. Try toggling Subtitles/Captions in the Settings app.

*How to turn on subtitles and closed captions in iOS*

Launch the *Settings app* on your iPhone or iPad.
Tap on *General*.
Tap on *Accessibility*.
Under the *Hearing section*, tap on *Subtitles & Captioning*.
Turn *On* the option for *Closed Captions + SDH*.
Tap on *Style* in order to customize how closed captions work if you'd like.


----------



## Lrscpa (Apr 20, 2003)

Also, if you set Closed Captions to "On" in the TV App, the setting will carry over to the TiVo app. So start a movie or other content on the TV app, turn off CC and you're set.


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

PaulS said:


> Yeah, this is a pain when it occurs. Try toggling Subtitles/Captions in the Settings app.
> 
> *How to turn on subtitles and closed captions in iOS*
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh! Thank you thank you thank you!

I thought this was yet another thing in my life gone wrong.

I toggled it on, switched back to Tivo, it no longer let me switch it off in app, gave me a message. Switched it off then in settings, and it's respecting the setting again in Tivo.

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Lrscpa (Apr 20, 2003)

Puppy76 said:


> Oh my gosh! Thank you thank you thank you!
> 
> I thought this was yet another thing in my life gone wrong.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stev3Davidson (Oct 11, 2018)

PaulS said:


> Yeah, this is a pain when it occurs. Try toggling Subtitles/Captions in the Settings app.
> 
> *How to turn on subtitles and closed captions in iOS*
> 
> ...


Fantastic. I searched the forums looking for an answer to exactly the same question, and am very happy to have found this answer. This should be part of the FAQ! Thank you.


----------

